

Three Mile Island shuts down after pump failure - bobf
http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/20/us/pennsylvania-three-mile-island/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

======
bobf
Interestingly, this is the second time the reactor has been shut down in a
month. The first time was on August 22 following a leak caused by "micro-
cracks" in a diaphragm in a pressurized heater bundle within the containment
barrier.

[http://www.whptv.com/news/local/story/UPDATE-3-Thursdays-
TMI...](http://www.whptv.com/news/local/story/UPDATE-3-Thursdays-TMI-shutdown-
is-the-second-in/_Z1vYirDt0ybASp0FZhmUw.cspx)

